# Speccing up a case for 2 Rads??



## edgedemon (Dec 21, 2011)

OK, so Im guessing that Im actually asking 2 questions..
Im planning an upgrade to x79 and Im also going to watercool for the first time
Im guessing that I will need 2 loops?

loop 1 for the cpu/mobo chipset - maybe a 240??
loop 2 for the 2 x 470 gfx cards - is a 360 enough here?

Can someone advise me on what would be the recommended rad sizes for each loop?

That way I can then start to spec up a case, as until I know how many rads I need to fit in, I can't really plan.

If anyone knows of a good case for dual loops that isn't a TJ07, I will take a look

Thx guys


----------



## R_1 (Dec 21, 2011)

CM 690 II Advanced .


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2011)

You're going to be hard pressed to find a case that will hold two radiators - at least internally.  The CM II Advanced will only hold a 240 rad inside.

The HAF 932 will easily take a 360 rad at the top (what I have)... you're going to have to get really creative with two radiators, pumps and resevoirs.  You could "stack" the radiators & separate with a set of 2 fans.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Xigmatek Elysium


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know someone who modded his 800D to fit a 240 radiator at the bottom. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

I run an i7 860 and dual 470s on a single loop, although I do use a triple 120 and a single thick 120, temps are ~50-55 depending on ambient temps folding this rig stock 24/7.

Two loops is cool and all, but I don't think you need all that to be honest.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I run an i7 860 and dual 470s on a single loop, although I do use a triple 120 and a single thick 120, temps are ~50-55 depending on ambient temps folding this rig stock 24/7.
> 
> Two loops is cool and all, but I don't think you need all that to be honest.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111221/44.jpg



Hey, anything worth killing is worth over-killing


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

Cant argue that, but for the cost of a second loop, he could use that for an SSD, or hookers and beers!(if he is of age, otherwise replace that last bit with Kool-aid and cookies!)


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2011)

Try www.mountainmods.com ,  case maybe expensive but they can hold that  np you can even have a case that will hold 2 computers inside it..


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats wrong with the TJ07?  It's the only logical choice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Whats wrong with the TJ07?  It's the only logical choice.



It got replaced by the TJ11?   Seriously they are some really nice cases though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah I am gonna give support for a single 360 rad. More than enough. Heck I ran an Opty 170 rig with 2 X1900s on a 120 loop back in the day and it ran cool as a cucumber. Like others mentioned your choice in cases that could even support 2 rads is pretty slim, chuck in 2 pumps and reservoirs your running out of space pretty quick. A logistical nightmare in my books.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 21, 2011)

It depends, if you want to use normal or "shity" Rad´s and with or without push/pull.

"Shity" Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*23mm* 
Normal Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*47mm* 
Good Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*65mm*

With a little work you can get in a 800D:

1 - 360mm[47mm] Rad in the Top with push/pull
2 - 240mm[47mm] Rad´s in the bottom push/pull


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

MasterInvader said:


> It depends, if you want to use normal or "shity" Rad´s and with or without push/pull.
> 
> "Shity" Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*23mm*
> Normal Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*47mm*
> Good Rad Dimensions (LxWxH): 398x123x*65mm*



by that, my shitty 3X120mm rad is kicking ass then


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> by that, my shitty 3X120mm rad is kicking ass then



Ditto and I went "ultra lazy" with a case with it built in that is going on 5yrs old now I figure and it keeps my i7 2600K@4.6 plenty cool. 

After that ridiculous Opty rig I just took "the easy way out" but still doing the job just fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2011)

120.4/480 rad would be enough, with that said.....

http://www.mountainmods.com/monticle-24-cyo-p-500.html

http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-tower-26-black-series-edition.html

http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-double-wide-tower-21-black-series-edition.html

Unsure what kind of budget we are talking here.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I got full tower case and there is plenty of room in it for radiators. Actually I can install two ATX mobos + two PSUs, but it is not designed for water-cooling. This one is : Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra .


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Whats wrong with the TJ07?  It's the only logical choice.





sneekypeet said:


> It got replaced by the TJ11?   Seriously they are some really nice cases though.



They are nice, I hadn't seen one before reading this post.  One thing I noticed, the top only has cut-outs for a 240 Rad (I think), so where would the 360 go?  The bottom mesh on the cover looks like a candiate, but having hoses connected to a moving part isn't ideal.


----------



## edgedemon (Dec 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I run an i7 860 and dual 470s on a single loop, although I do use a triple 120 and a single thick 120, temps are ~50-55 depending on ambient temps folding this rig stock 24/7.
> 
> Two loops is cool and all, but I don't think you need all that to be honest.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111221/44.jpg



Wow guys - thx for all the replies, certainly have some thinking to do now..
One loop with2 rads seems to be the way to go then

Sneekypeet, what case is that? Nice tidy build by the way..


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 22, 2011)

Just chiming in with the two cases I have with water loops in them: The Cooler Master ATCS 840 and the Thermaltake Xaser VI.

The first is a relatively cheap case (Well, it is cheaper than most other cases this big, and it is 100% aluminum), the second is a very cheap case for its size (but the aesthetics are pretty much love-or-hate with no in-between). Neither is the perfect case for a very large loop, but both do the job on a lower budget.

The ATCS840 fits a triple rad on top and a dual rad on the HDD cage in the bottom front. In both location push-pull configs are possible, with the top mount being able to handle the thicker rads as well.

The Xaser VI has typical TT looks, but the build quality is very sturdy and good. A water loop here is a bit more complicated as the case is not specifically designed for (modern) water cooling. Nonetheless, it fits a dual rad and a pair of single rads (you could fit three single rads and a dual, but it would be somewhat complicated to route and you would need to remove the HDD cage). The big allure of this one (if you can even find it in stock) is the low price (over here I got mine for about the price of the old-model CM690, which is quite the steal).

Here's some pics of my loops if you're interested (linked instead of embedded since I don't want to clutter the thread):
ATCS840 (I planned a single loop with GPUs in it as well originally, but never got to putting the cards under water, hence the overkill rad area for a CPU-only loop):
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1860.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1864.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1868.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1880.jpg

Xaser VI (Sorry for the poor angle/quality, if you want a better look let me know):
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020853.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020862.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020854.jpg


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 22, 2011)

I currently have a xiggy elysium, and that rosewill blackhawk is essentially a rebrand of it...
Its one of the worst cases ever, side panels are a pain to get on and off, two of the casters broke, most of the work feels flimsy. If I could return it now, I would.

I'm currently thinking of something from CaseLabs, might want to look at them.

-I would have gotten an ATCS 840, but they're not being made, and I haven't seen any for sale in a while on forums.


----------



## edgedemon (Dec 22, 2011)

edgedemon said:


> Wow guys - thx for all the replies, certainly have some thinking to do now..
> One loop with2 rads seems to be the way to go then
> 
> Sneekypeet, what case is that? Nice tidy build by the way..



lol - it is a nice tidy build, but it is hard not to have a nice build in a tj11!!!

thx for the pics Yukikaze, I have a Xaser sitting at work stuffed with 4 x 470's crunching seti and you are right - it is so ugly!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> They are nice, I hadn't seen one before reading this post.  One thing I noticed, the top only has cut-outs for a 240 Rad (I think), so where would the 360 go?  The bottom mesh on the cover looks like a candiate, but having hoses connected to a moving part isn't ideal.



Moving parts?



edgedemon said:


> Wow guys - thx for all the replies, certainly have some thinking to do now..
> One loop with2 rads seems to be the way to go then
> 
> Sneekypeet, what case is that? Nice tidy build by the way..



SilverStone TJ11, and thanks


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2011)

I run a pretty big loop all internal of my rocketfish lian li.

1xMCR420
1xMCR320
1xMCR220

1x 3.5" bay res

1x swifty D4
1x swifty D5 vario (@4)

Complete with fans on both sides and mostly fat fans now...between the baby and being deployed the case is only half done but this gives you an idea


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's a lovely build an all Cda, no offense but that tubing is ugly.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't want to hack your thread mate, but i was think about same thing, so guys what about cooler master 942 haf-x, can do the jop?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> That's a lovely build an all Cda, no offense but that tubing is ugly.



I am not keeping it just haven't decided what I want to go with in the end.


----------

